

Deep Reinforcement Learning (David Silver, Google DeepMind) [pdf] - rndn
http://www.iclr.cc/lib/exe/fetch.php?media=iclr2015:silver-iclr2015.pdf

======
fasteo
Pac man with DRL in action

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62yr87NdP2k](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=62yr87NdP2k)

